# Delta Gangway Horn



## 2jakes (Dec 3, 2012)

I have the opportunity to purchase a pre war delta horn. It comes with the
mounting bracket. There is no visible rust , some tiny dents & the chrome
is slightly worn but otherwise in very good condition. Asking price is $300.
Does anyone know if this is the usual price for this item ? Any info would be
appreciated.
Thanks .


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, pretty much the average-higher end price. I have seen them sell for less. If you buy it and find that you do not need the clamp on bracket, I would be interested in it...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2012)

...what hotrod said.....


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 3, 2012)

*Delta Horn*



old hotrod said:


> Yes, pretty much the average-higher end price. I have seen them sell for less. If you buy it and find that you do not need the clamp on bracket, I would be interested in it...




So far…I'll be needing the clamp . 
There's one on eBay…not much time left...
*

*


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 3, 2012)

Wrong bracket, I am looking for the wrap around the bar clamp like on the Delta horn you have pictured...


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 3, 2012)

*Delta Bracket*



old hotrod said:


> Wrong bracket, I am looking for the wrap around the bar clamp like on the Delta horn you have pictured...




I just finished talking with Jerry Peters Jr. @ Chestnut Hollow Classic Bikes. ( 810-798-3158 )

Real nice folks & they have a "plethora" of vintage bike goodies. Give him a call . If he doesn't
have it he might could point the way .

Good Hunting !


----------

